# Beer Thread!! just for....



## CtPaul (Aug 28, 2013)

fun!
I'm having some Sam Adams Octoberfest tonight




IHATEPROPANE you're next


----------



## Stretch_024 (Aug 28, 2013)

I hate that the fall beers come out so early. I saw them the 2nd week of August this year. Now I'm not gonna lie I can't wait to pick up a six pack of Shipyards Pumpkinhead but I refuse to do it till after Labor Day


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 28, 2013)

Fall beer? I'm still working on the summer stuff, Better get to it!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 28, 2013)

I do love me some fall beers.......this is what I have laying around


----------



## sinnian (Aug 28, 2013)

My wife drinks them, personally I don't like these summer/fall beers.  I do like the Smashed Pumpkin, but the Smashed Blueberry is better.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 28, 2013)

Very impressed with the Guiness Black! Emmmm


----------



## The Grintch (Aug 28, 2013)

Finishing up the Blue Moon and starting the Pumpkin.  The UFO Pumpkin is taste also!


----------



## Ashful (Aug 28, 2013)

In the fridge this week...




Maredsous Tripel
Westmalle Tripel
La Trappe Quadrupel
Weyerbacher Blithering Idiot
Grimbergen Dubbel
Affligem Blonde
... and the obligatory for any life-long Pennsylvanian...




Stopped by the distributor today, and didn't even think to check for the pumpkin ales, yet! Oh well, like I needed an excuse to go back. :lol:


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 28, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Very impressed with the Guiness Black! Emmmm


Yep those are good ...the old fezziweg from Sam Adams is too bitter for my liking, but was a gift so i will drink it.  My goto beers are Wachusett Summer, Blue Moon and Bud Black right now.  With the occasional Guineas Black and Murphy's mixed in as well.


----------



## CtPaul (Aug 28, 2013)

all this talk makes me want a Black and Tan now!!


----------



## RSNovi (Aug 28, 2013)

I am on a Michigan only beer diet right now.  For me fall means Scotch Ale so I am going to order a keg of Dark Horse Scotty Karate.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Joful said:


> In the fridge this week...
> 
> ... and the obligatory for any life-long Pennsylvanian...
> 
> View attachment 109736


----------



## Ashful (Aug 28, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Yuengling


yeah... skip the $100/case Belgian tripels and quads on the top shelf, and go right for the cans of Yuengling in the door.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 28, 2013)

Stretch_024 said:


> I hate that the fall beers come out so early. I saw them the 2nd week of August this year. Now I'm not gonna lie I can't wait to pick up a six pack of Shipyards Pumpkinhead but I refuse to do it till after Labor Day


 

They come out early because true Oktoberfest is celebrated in September.

Ive had a few Sam October this week also. Looking forward to the real thing being available soon, Spaten Oktober, etc.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 29, 2013)

Joful said:


> yeah... skip the $100/case Belgian tripels and quads on the top shelf, and go right for the cans of Yuengling in the door.


 
Rofl.  So true.


----------



## Freeheat (Aug 29, 2013)

Just picked up Great Lakes Dourtmonder, and Commadore Perry Bothe very Good


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2013)

Sam Octoberfest is good stuff.  I hate, hate, pumpkin beer.  It ain't right.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone who likes Sam October owes it to themselves to try the real thing.  Spaten, Paulaner, Lowenbrau, etc (plus some others Ive never seen here in the states like Hacker-Pschorr).. 


Spaten being my all time favorite 
I mean seriously, how could you say no?


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Anyone who likes Sam October owes it to themselves to try the real thing. Spaten, Paulaner, Lowenbrau, etc (plus some others Ive never seen here in the states like Hacker-Pschorr)..
> 
> 
> Spaten being my all time favorite
> I mean seriously, how could you say no?


 
I think that's what heaven looks like.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Anyone who likes Sam October owes it to themselves to try the real thing. Spaten, Paulaner, Lowenbrau, etc (plus some others Ive never seen here in the states like Hacker-Pschorr)..


 
Spaten and Hacker-Pschorr are widely available in my area.  Drink a Hacker Pschorr October and you will push the rest away.  My absolute favorite Octoberfest (and I drink a bunch of different ones.) Spaten is hot on its heals though.  Paulaner is also good stuff.

Any beer that has been made since 1417 must be doing something right.

"The brewing process has remained virtually unchanged for over 580 years."


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll have to look around for Hacker.. Ive heard of it but never seen it here.  Lots of Spaten and Paulaner.

And other great German brews like Weihenstephaner as wlell but thats not an Oktober....


mmmmm German beer mmmm


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2013)

Weihenstephaner makes a very good hefeweizen... much better than the Paulaner and Hacker-Pschorr product, made more for Americans than for Germans.  Another excellent national-level German hefeweizen is Erdinger, but that's a little tougher to find over here.  I have not had the October fest product from any of these four, but do enjoy Spaten October.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah the Weihen heffe is one of my all time faves.  All this talk of Oktober has me looking at Oktober reviews on BeerAdvocate.  Have to try the Hacker and also Ayinger. We had a new big liquor superstore just open in town with a huge microbrew and import room. Maybe I'll find them this year.....


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2013)

Joful said:


> Weihenstephaner makes a very good hefeweizen... much better than the Paulaner and Hacker-Pschorr product, made more for Americans than for Germans.


 
 - Rule #1 - Don't make the beer drinking mods mad.

Although I very much like Weihen I would not consider it a better beer. And I am not sure where the "made for Americans" part comes from. They were making beer for 250 years before America was invented. It has been made the same way the entire time.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah I never thought of them as being "made for Americans" either... Good example of a "German" beer made for American export is St. Pauli Girl.  I think the new products Becks is introducing like "Becks Dark" since they started brewing here are in the same camp? I used to like becks before I knew any better and tried real German beer. he he

Funny thing is that the one Becks' that inst half bad - their October - is the least authentic being they are from Bremen, not Munich.


Sorry about the thread jack... we need a German beer lovers thread


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2013)

Jags said:


> I am not sure where the "made for Americans" part comes from. They were making beer for 250 years before America was invented. It has been made the same way the entire time.


 
Yeah, they were small local breweries in that time before refrigeration and easy transportation, though, not national level breweries. In fact, if you go back to their pre-Victorian days, Hacker brewery was only a seasonal brewery.

My statement was based on having worked in Germany for several years, and being a fan of these brews long before that time. I was never able to find any German who drank Hacker-Pschorr or Paulaner. They mostly seem to stick to their local brews, although they all know Lowenbrau, Stuttgarter, Weinstephaner, and Erdinger.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2013)

From their website:
Our Oktoberfest Amber Märzen is the amber colored version of the traditional Hacker-Pschorr Oktoberfest Märzen. The Original has firmly established itself at the Munich Oktoberfest and meanwhile wins out against the traditional Märzen.

Sounds like the German market is well established.  Dunno.  If you go to the bars around here, you would think Bud light is the "King of beers".    Whereas we know there are better beers brewed all over the place.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2013)

Jags said:


> From their website:
> Our Oktoberfest Amber Märzen is the amber colored version of the traditional Hacker-Pschorr Oktoberfest Märzen. The Original has firmly established itself at the Munich Oktoberfest and meanwhile wins out against the traditional Märzen.


 

Umm... psst... Jags... I was talking about the Hacker Pschorr / Paulaner hefeweizen... NOT their Octoberfest:



Joful said:


> Weihenstephaner makes a very good hefeweizen... much better than the Paulaner and Hacker-Pschorr product, made more for Americans than for Germans.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2013)

Jags said:


> jharkin said: ↑
> Anyone who likes Sam October owes it to themselves to try the real thing. Spaten, Paulaner, Lowenbrau, etc (plus some others Ive never seen here in the states like Hacker-Pschorr)..​Spaten and Hacker-Pschorr are widely available in my area. Drink a Hacker Pschorr October and you will push the rest away.


 
We were all talking about October - where did you get lost? 

(Honestly I didn't pick up on that ).


----------



## smoke show (Aug 29, 2013)

my personal favorite is free beer.... and lots of it.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2013)

We need to examine this question in depth. Hearth field trip to München.......


----------



## will711 (Aug 29, 2013)

jharkin said:


> I mean seriously, how could you say no?


I know I wouldn't say no to her


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2013)

jharkin said:


> We need to examine this question in depth. Hearth field trip to München.......


 


I've studied up on all the German I need to survive over there...."mehr Bier bitte".

Let's roll.

EDIT:  I think I'll just have that screen-printed on a T-shirt so I don't sound like some goofy foreigner.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 29, 2013)

We're on a beer kick. I just now am drinking from my first hombrew corney keg and kegging beer is way better. The keg is full of a "men's room red" clone and is delightful. Funny thing about drinking from kegs is that you can't keep track of consumption.

The fridge is full of some oddball ales, mirror pond pale ale, sierra nevada pale ale, and portland brewing's mac amber. Starting to get to beer drinking season again.


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> Starting to get to beer drinking season again.


 
Beer drinking season starts Sept 1st and ends Aug 31st for me.


----------



## RSNovi (Aug 29, 2013)

lukem said:


> Beer drinking season starts Sept 1st and ends Aug 31st for me.


 
I hear you!  My license never expires.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2013)

OK so we need to overkill (tm) this research I think. Start in Muenchen, then tour the rest of Deutschland, take a detour to visit some monks in Belgium, then on to a pub in Eire, then.....


Wonder who can we get some research grant funding from. This is critically important science here


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2013)

Do our forum points have a cash value?  If so I'll donate my 803 to the cause.


----------



## schlot (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been drinking some Leinies this summer (Berryweiss and Summer Shandy) and just tried their Oktoberfest. I could get use to that Oktoberfest beer!


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 29, 2013)

Like Ronnie VZ said; be a simple kind of man.  Once the evenings get into the 50s, the Lager gets supplimented with the Black and Tan, and some scotch.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 29, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> and some scotch.


 
Roger that.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 29, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Roger that.


 Ice, water, straight up or all of the above?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 29, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Ice, water, straight up or all of the above?


 

I like my single malt neet. And with my eyes closed. Because if I see it coming my mouth waters and dilutes it.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 29, 2013)

Just sampled a new one for me-  Ten year single malt "The Laddie".  First taste was good, but I was cooking and the flavor was affected by the food.  Overall seemed just fine.  It was that or Glenlivet and I felt like trying something new.  Nice looking bottle too.  Somewhat smokey and a bit of peat.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Ashful (Aug 30, 2013)

BroBart... any favorites to recommend?  I started years ago with The Macallan... but the 12 year is not phenomenal, and the 18 year on up is way too expensive.  I enjoy both the 12 year ("Double Wood") and 15 year Balvenie, so that's what I've been buying the last few years.

On the beer tour... I'll skip Munich, but join you guys for Belgium and Bavaria!

<-- would be a Trappist Monk for the beer alone, if not for the vow of Celibate Chastity


----------



## jeromehdmc (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been enjoying Pop-up IPA. It's a session beer from Boulevard.
The Octoberfest beers are good but I just can't get used to the pumpkin beers.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 30, 2013)

Great beer selection in most all local grocery chains around here,plus a couple specialty shops.Very lucky to have 1 of those stores just 3 blocks north up the street.

Over 150 brands including 70+ imports including Spaten.Hacker Pschoor,Warsteiner & all the Belgian ales including Duvel,Westmalle etc.Plus a French bakery/café,tattoo shop,cheese/salame/wine shop,oils/vinegar shop & barber shop (haven't been there in 12 yrs) in 80 yr old mini shopping center 1 block south....


If they open up a brewpub/restaurant in that vacant space.....I'll just forward my mailing address there & walk down every day


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2013)

go ahead and call me a feline.....but I like this Angry Orchard Crisp Apple stuff.....
For now, that's what I'll get fuzzed on.  It doesn't twist my stomach up like some of the hoppier beers.  I will be watchin' this thread for some good fall brews....what should I look into fellas?


----------



## jharkin (Aug 30, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> go ahead and call me a feline.....but I like this Angry Orchard Crisp Apple stuff.....
> For now, that's what I'll get fuzzed on. It doesn't twist my stomach up like some of the hoppier beers. I will be watchin' this thread for some good fall brews....what should I look into fellas?


 

We used to call cider 'training beer' in school 

In all seriousness, try some of the oktoberfests mentioned are a good start. I'm not a fan of hoppy bitter varietals like IPAs and ESBs, but I love Oktober. Also try some good wheat beers. Hooegarten is good, Weihestephaner, or for more local something like Harpoon UFO.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2013)

jharkin said:


> We used to call cider 'training beer' in school





Main reason I like it is because I have a gluten allergy.  It ain't TOO bad, but some beer just tears my stomach up.....big time....
That Angry Orchard is gluten free and tastes like one of my favorite fruits.....apples....


----------



## jharkin (Aug 30, 2013)

OK then forget the wheat beer suggestion.....


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2013)

jharkin said:


> OK then forget the wheat beer suggestion.....


I can drink a little, but some of it kicks my azz.....bloating and such.  If I take a Prilosec OTC before I drink it, i'm fine....


----------



## Thistle (Aug 30, 2013)

Any Oktoberfest by Spaten,Hacker Pschoor,Paulaner & a few others are great.

My fav domestic Oktoberfest is Leinenkugels followed closely by Millstream Breweries version,from Amana,Iowa.That's kinda sporadic,only sold in parts of 3 states unfortunately.

What I REALLY like (not as good on a hot summer day though) is Paulaner Salvator doppelbock.At 7.8% ABV its surprisingly smooth.Spaten has a similar doppelbock their Optimator at 7.2% its pretty good too.Perfect for cool fall/winter days.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 30, 2013)

I've had optimator. A great winter sipping beer mmmmmmmmmm... Not good in hot weather...


----------



## Thistle (Aug 30, 2013)

Ayinger is top notch,not as easy to find as some of the others around here,Luckily that store up the street has all of their varieties too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 31, 2013)

Woodchuck Cider guy myself.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 1, 2013)

Been putting a hurting on the Grimberger Dubbel, tha e last two days.  Mmmm... I think I'm developing an allergy, though.  Doh!


----------



## fbelec (Sep 3, 2013)

I've been on a uk beer diet for about the last year beside Boddington's and old speckled hen
i just found this hobgoblin  http://www.wychwood.co.uk smooth as a baby's _ _ _
on the local beer wachusett http://www.wachusettbrew.com/index2.html country ale and blueberry ale


----------



## Hills Hoard (Sep 3, 2013)

jharkin said:


> , Lowenbrau,



i buy a far bit of that myself...


----------



## Ashful (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow... Hobgoblin... that brings back memories!  Probably haven't had it in 15 years!  Can you still get John Courage in your area?  I was bummed when they pulled that out of our local distributors.

<-- had his own UK beer years


----------



## jharkin (Sep 3, 2013)

Joful said:


> <-- had his own UK beer years



Yeah I think I went through a year of college when I drank nothing but Bass Ale.  then I had Irish years drinking lots of Smithwicks and Harp.  I think Ive lost the taste for Bass, though I still enjoy a Smithwicks form time to time...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 3, 2013)

I normally try to stick to the locals. Smuttynose, but NOT Shipyard. 

Hooksett Ale, from White Birch is a recent fave- almost a Belgian, almost a west coast style. http://www.whitebirchbrewing.com/home/our-beers/year-round-beers/hooksett-ale/


----------



## Ashful (Sep 3, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I normally try to stick to the locals.


Note to Adios:  the world's best beers are not made in southern New Hampshire!

We do have a couple of pretty good local breweries (Victory & Weyerbacher), and many just "okay" local breweries (Yards, Philadelphia, River Horse, etc.), but nothing on part with a St. Bernardus can be found, locally.  Perhaps the guys living close to Allagash are those to envy.

http://www.victorybeer.com/

http://weyerbacher.com/

http://www.allagash.com/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 3, 2013)

Joful said:


> Note to Adios:  the world's best beers are not made in southern New Hampshire!
> 
> We do have a couple of pretty good local breweries (Victory & Weyerbacher), and many just "okay" local breweries (Yards, Philadelphia, River Horse, etc.), but nothing on part with a St. Bernardus can be found, locally.  Perhaps the guys living close to Allagash are those to envy.
> 
> ...


Joful- believe me, I have greatly enjoyed beer in several countries, and all over the US. We have (in our little town) places that sell bottles from several hundred (no exaggeration) breweries and I have tried many.

I can honestly say, that to my taste, none of them are so dramatically better than Smutty Porter, or anything from Ipswich Ale that I should not be a locavore at least when it comes to beer. You might be very surprised!


----------



## Ashful (Sep 3, 2013)

Adios, I can appreciate that stance.  There are many good local breweries in any affluent city, these days, so if that's your thing...

Me?  I like never buying the same case of beer twice in a row.  I have a few favorites, to which I'll always return (Allagash Abt. 12, Westmalle Tripel, Omegang Three Philosphers, Allagash Curieaux), but I think it's great that we can so easily get beer from all over the world, these days.  I was a beer head back before the craze hit, and you would not believe the arrangements I had to make to get less common beers from Europe!  Shipping individual cases makes the $90 - $110 average case price I pay today look cheap.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 3, 2013)

Joful said:


> Adios, I can appreciate that stance.  There are many good local breweries in any affluent city, these days, so if that's your thing...
> 
> Me?  I like never buying the same case of beer twice in a row.  I have a few favorites, to which I'll always return (Allagash Abt. 12, Westmalle Tripel, Omegang Three Philosphers, Allagash Curieaux), but I think it's great that we can so easily get beer from all over the world, these days.  I was a beer head back before the craze hit, and you would not believe the arrangements I had to make to get less common beers from Europe!  Shipping individual cases makes the $110 average case price I pay today look cheap.



 I do like most everything I've tried from Victory. Is it better than Smuttynose Finestkind IPA (my go-to local)? Not really. http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/141/16403

After traveling around Germany you find that they almost always serve the local beer on tap- wonderful stuff that never gets put in a bottle. 

I find the same with local beer all over the US- Squam Lake brewing is exactly ONE GUY brewing and filling bottles with A DAMN RACKING CANE in his garage. Not one of those beers distributed all over the US is any better than his stout, and he's a really good guy that I don't mind giving my money. 

In the PNW, and other places- the stuff that you've never heard of is the stuff that makes me go "awwwllawwll" and my eyes roll back in my head at least as much as those good brands that are well known (the Sierra Nevadas, Victorys, Stone Brewing, etc)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 3, 2013)

By the way, Joful- I have 2 Bigfoot barleywines from I think 2001 left. If you live close by- I'd share them with ya. Then maybe taste test against a fresh one. Then we could try a local barleywine. then maybe I'd pass out next to the fire pit...


----------



## Jags (Sep 3, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> then maybe I'd pass out next to the fire pit...



I'll bring the Sharpie markers.....


----------



## Ashful (Sep 3, 2013)

My primary barleywine experience has been Weyerbacher Blithering Idiot, as that's our local.  I've always enjoyed it, but had nothing to which to compare it.  It's called Blithering Idiot, because after two, you're a blithering idiot.

Recently, we got a keg of Brooklyn Monster Ale, another barleywine.  I haven't had the two back-to-back, but I think I might like the Monster better.  Unfortunately, I'm comparing keg to bottle, which isn't really fair.

Both will mess you up fast, if you're not used to 11% ABV beers!

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/392/1566

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/45/2231/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 3, 2013)

Joful said:


> My primary barleywine experience has been Weyerbacher Blithering Idiot, as that's our local.  I've always enjoyed it, but had nothing to which to compare it.  It's called Blithering Idiot, because after two, you're a blithering idiot.
> 
> Recently, we got a keg of Brooklyn Monster Ale, another barleywine.  I haven't had the two back-to-back, but I think I might like the Monster better.  Unfortunately, I'm comparing keg to bottle, which isn't really fair.
> 
> ...



When I home brewed, I made 2 different ones- Old Sick Day, and Weapons Grade. Neither was exactly what I'd call a "session" beer.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 3, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> When I home brewed, I made 2 different ones- Old Sick Day, and Weapons Grade. Neither was exactly what I'd call a "session" beer.


Hah!  A very serious beer head / home-brew buddy of mine just got back from a trip to England.  He's a fellow Belgian nut, used to ABV 10% beers, and was real excited to spend some time in English pubs.  He was so disappointed, though... saying you'd get full and bloated before ever feeling like you had a beer, with their 4% brews.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 3, 2013)

All this talk has me thirsty.  Gonna have to go get a Monster or a Merry Monks at lunchtime, now.  Thanks!


----------



## fbelec (Sep 4, 2013)

Joful said:


> Wow... Hobgoblin... that brings back memories!  Probably haven't had it in 15 years!  Can you still get John Courage in your area?  I was bummed when they pulled that out of our local distributors.
> 
> <-- had his own UK beer years



i haven't seen john courage but i'll look for a taste. we have this liquor store that is so big it's in it's own building it's the size of a super market one whole isle is single bottles of anything beer or ale. i'll have a look see the next time i'm there.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 4, 2013)

I haven't had that stuff since my 20's.  I wonder how it would hold up today?  So many things I thought were good back then, I now find really aren't... and vice versa.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 15, 2013)

I got home last night from 16 hours on airplanes and found this in the fridge.

I love my wife


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 15, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


>


Just came back from a wedding in west chester. Full bar but the only beer served was yuengling lager .Was just fine with me.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Yuengling Light is the only beer I stock.  Yuengling worked so well as a marinade on the pork ribs that I picked up some beef ribs.  Can't wait to test it out.

The other two beers I favor are Guinness and Sol (with a lime wedge).


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Let me add...there is nothing like being in a dive pub in the wee hours ending the night with a Guinness and a cigarette.  (I don't even smoke)


----------



## Ashful (Sep 18, 2013)

Where is Joful today?


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2013)

What?  Nothing?  Do I need to double the prize money?


----------



## jharkin (Sep 19, 2013)

Alright, tell us are you in Dublin or something?


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2013)

Yep... Dublin.  I'll drink one to you tonight, Jeremy!


----------



## jharkin (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice.. Last week I could a posted  a photo of a Tsing Tao on location but that's not as fun. Enjoy it over there... Maybe you'll run into some of my long lost ancestors!


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2013)

If I keep drinking the way we did last night, I'm positive I will.  Who has the aspirin?

Tsing Tao?  Very exotic!  How's the beer, though?


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 19, 2013)

I like three kinds of beer, Domestic, Imported, and FREE!! I was a service rep for a beer distributor for quite some time and got to try all the products we were selling(over 80 diffrent micro/import brewerys, and one of the 3 houses in the us with both miller and AB). It was a fun job for awhile. I heard that joke and the "my cars right over there" joke when delivering, everyday. For the sake of the beer guys sanity, refrain from the "my truck/car is over there" joke. I used to start getting it at 6am and wouldn't stop all day.  Lately with the cool nights I like a shipyard pumpkin head with a shot a vanilla vodka in it.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 19, 2013)

Tsing Tao is bleh.. Very lite but its about the only option for a 'local' when I go to Shanghai. Same with Kingfisher when I go to India.  Its been ages since work sent me to Europe but I do remember tasting lots of good ones when I got to go to the Volkswagen engineering training center in Wolfsburg back in '04.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 19, 2013)

BTW are you there for work or pleasure joful?


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2013)

Heh... work, of course!  This was a last minute thing, quick in and out.  No time even for sightseeing, as I left wife, infant, and sick child at home.


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Tsing Tao is bleh.. Very lite but its about the only option for a 'local' when I go to Shanghai. Same with Kingfisher when I go to India.  Its been ages since work sent me to Europe but I do remember tasting lots of good ones when I got to go to the Volkswagen engineering training center in Wolfsburg back in '04.


Yes, that is typical of a lot of Asian beers. They tend to like light lagers, hard whiskey is often preferred to beer. And forget their wine, though a good sake is nice.

When my son and I were in Europe last we had some extraordinarily good brews in Vienna and Budapest. Most were local brews served at their big markets. One was the best bock I have ever tasted. No label, they just referred to it as Joe's brew or something like that.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Joful said:


> In the fridge this week...
> 
> View attachment 109735
> 
> ...


 How is that blonde?  I may have to look into it.  I'm not really into heavy, dark beers.  More of lager and pilsner guy.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Sep 19, 2013)

smoke show said:


> my personal favorite is free beer.... and lots of it.


 All summer I've been drinking Hamm's.  Love it.  And love the price, $12.99 for 30 pack, can't beat it.  Don't tell anybody or it will become overpriced like PBR did.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Sep 19, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Woodchuck Cider guy myself.


 If you can find it, try Spire hard cider.  Had it out in Seattle last spring, very good, a little pricey.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2013)

aussiedog3 said:


> How is that blonde?  I may have to look into it.  I'm not really into heavy, dark beers.  More of lager and pilsner guy.


Not bad, but not one of my top choices, either.  Also, it's hard to find it fresh in case form, so if solids floating in your brew is a turn-off, I'd avoid that one.  The Maredsous Tripel (also in that photo) is likely a better choice for one who is interested in dipping his toe into Trappist style ales for the first time, as its probably the best Tripel / triple under $100/case I've ever had.  Also, that Grimbergen Dubbel, while dark in color, is very light and sweet in flavor.  This can be said of most traditional Dubbels.  They're all worth a try, if you can find single bottles, or a local pub catering to these beers.

If you want to stay domestic, there are some fantastic Belgian style ales from Allagash, and even Victory.  Allagash Curieux is world-class, but usually fetches $100 for six 25 oz bottles, around here... a wee bit expensive for daily use, but nice for marking a special occasion.  Allagash Tripel or Victory Golden Monkey are both good, but I can typically find the Maredsous (above) for less than Allagash Tripel.

4am Dublin time... can't sleep!


----------



## aussiedog3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Joful said:


> Not bad, but not one of my top choices, either.  Also, it's hard to find it fresh in case form, so if solids floating in your brew is a turn-off, I'd avoid that one.  The Maredsous Tripel (also in that photo) is likely a better choice for one who is interested in dipping his toe into Trappist style ales for the first time, as its probably the best Tripel / triple under $100/case I've ever had.  Also, that Grimbergen Dubbel, while dark in color, is very light and sweet in flavor.  This can be said of most traditional Dubbels.  They're all worth a try, if you can find single bottles, or a local pub catering to these beers.
> 
> If you want to stay domestic, there are some fantastic Belgian style ales from Allagash, and even Victory.  Allagash Curieux is world-class, but usually fetches $100 for six 25 oz bottles, around here... a wee bit expensive for daily use, but nice for marking a special occasion.  Allagash Tripel or Victory Golden Monkey are both good, but I can typically find the Maredsous (above) for less than Allagash Tripel.
> 
> 4am Dublin time... can't sleep!


 I've had the Allagash White in Washington DC and in Chicago.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 20, 2013)

aussiedog3 said:


> I've had the Allagash White in Washington DC and in Chicago.


White is their attempt at a German Weiss beer.  Very weak, like any Weiss, but obviously popular.  Allagash doesn't do anything bad, but try to find their Tripel or even Curieux, if you want a real treat!

Another good domestic option is Three Philosophers (Quadrupel) from Ommegang.  Very sweet, and a little unusual, but one of my favorite occasional beers.


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Had some Angelweiss in Vienna. It was ambrosia, very light and floral.


----------



## webbie (Sep 20, 2013)

Hearth Industry Pioneer Stephen Morris (Vt Castings Sales Top Dog back in the glory days) is a Beer Nut, having wrote the Great Beer Trek (book) in 1984:
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Beer-Trek-Stephen-Morris/dp/0828905258
as well as the new version:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Great-Beer-Trek-2/dp/0828907668/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_1

He maintains a FB page:
https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatBeerTrek

You can be sure he'll like to talk about Beer AND the old days at VC.


----------



## mellow (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Main reason I like it is because I have a gluten allergy.  It ain't TOO bad, but some beer just tears my stomach up.....big time....
> That Angry Orchard is gluten free and tastes like one of my favorite fruits.....apples....



Just need to add some Fireball or Cinerator (my favorite) to it and kick it up a notch.  My wife is the same and drinks cider due to it being gluten free,  every once in a while I am able to snag one of hers to make an Angry Balls.

As for me,  the darker the brew the better,  7%+ ABV  with a low IBU preferred,  infused with coffee adds brownie points.


----------



## mellow (Sep 24, 2013)

A local place makes the best beer I have tasted in a long time,  a beer with a slight wine hint at the end,  hard to describe.

*Menagerie 8 *

Evolution’s Menagerie Series is an assorted creation of one offs that will (probably) never be seen again. Numbered in sequence, each release is a unique beer. They are usually (but not always) oak aged and often (but not exclusively) blended. Our current Menagerie, No. 8 is an Ale brewed with wildflower honey, belgian candied sugar, and aged in red wine barrels.

*Beer Profile:*
ABV: 9.5%
IBU: 30
OG: 23


----------



## Jags (Sep 24, 2013)

Hacker-Pschorr original Oktoberfest on the menu tonight.  I am drooling.  Had a Goose Island Oktober last night...unimpressed.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 24, 2013)

Jags said:


> Hacker-Pschorr original Oktoberfest on the menu tonight.  I am drooling.  Had a Goose Island Oktober last night...unimpressed.



I'm jealous, slim pickings here lately. The local shops are telling me they are having distributor problems and can't get Spaten this year  My wife did find Paulaner though, and that is pretty good.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 24, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Main reason I like it is because I have a gluten allergy.  It ain't TOO bad, but some beer just tears my stomach up.....big time....
> That Angry Orchard is gluten free and tastes like one of my favorite fruits.....apples....




we had a gluten free sorghum beer out at our club for a while , i tried it but couldnt finish it, was AWFUL! literally couldn't even choke it down


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 24, 2013)

just finished a "Brooklyn" octoberfest a second ago as i read this thread.

still searching for an american beer that had the same flavor of the "Stumpf 1878" from Ochsenfurt Germany i used to drink in large quantities over there back in the 80's  everything seems so citrusy nowadays with the micro's unless they are hopped up IPA's which i enjoy in the winter but for some reason i dont like them in the summer at all. 
yesterdays six was Peroni nastro azzurro an italian beer, quite good , very light  favors a german pils, but slightly less bitter.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 24, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> just finished a "Brooklyn" octoberfest a second ago as i read this thread.


If you have access to Brooklyn brewing, try their Monster Ale.  It's one of the better barleywine ale's I've tried, and like most of them, it's around 11% ABV.  It ain't no "session beer".


----------



## lammi66 (Sep 26, 2013)

RSNovi said:


> I am on a Michigan only beer diet right now.  For me fall means Scotch Ale so I am going to order a keg of Dark Horse Scotty Karate.


 

RS, you ever have Dark Horse Monster 29? A tribute to the Edmund Fitzgerald sailors. If ya have not, you should check it out!!


----------



## RSNovi (Sep 26, 2013)

lammi66 said:


> RS, you ever have Dark Horse Monster 29? A tribute to the Edmund Fitzgerald sailors. If ya have not, you should check it out!!



I haven't had that one yet.  I'll have to check it out.  I like a lot of their beers.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm a rebel.  I am pouring myself a glass of wine.


----------



## btuser (Sep 29, 2013)

I just popped a Blueberry Belgian I brewed in June.  Too fizzy and still too sweet.  But hey!  Breaking Bad is on in 1hr 29 minutes.


"You're goddammnn right!"


----------



## jharkin (Oct 2, 2013)

I finally found Hacker -Pschoor!!  Man that stuff IS good.

I bough out what was left at the local store this weekend.  They never did get any Spaten this year, said there where distributor problems.


----------



## Jags (Oct 2, 2013)

jharkin said:


> I finally found Hacker -Pschoor!!  Man that stuff IS good.
> 
> I



Yeah - I know.
I gotta find some more.  Already drank my stash (shared quite a few with friends).


----------



## Augie (Oct 2, 2013)

4 Out of the Top 20 Beers in the world are Michigan Brews..... Three from Bells(hell yea Larry), one from Founders

http://www.businessinsider.com/experts-pick-best-beers-in-the-world-2013-9

Its good to be the King


----------



## Augie (Oct 2, 2013)

BTW forgot to add, have entered the Malting side of Home Brew. Ill be making all of my specialty malts now..


----------



## Jags (Oct 2, 2013)

I have had several of the beers listed in the report and of those, they were all fantastic.  But Cherry this, and barley wine that and virtually unobtainable beers don't really count in my book.  I respect them for what they are, but it is not something I can tell a buddy to go out and grab.
(and Bells and Founders are great brewerys).


----------



## lammi66 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jags, agreed! From a life long Kalamazoo, MI resident! I love Founders in Grand Rapids too!! We have several new MB's opening up soon or already open, including Arcadia Ale's, which is in walking distance from Bell's, Boatyard Brew Works, and Lattitude 42.

On Sunday at noon Bell's is having a "Roll out the Barrel" event, which is about a dozen beers that have been bourbon barrel aged. My current personal favorite is Uberon,, which is a bourbon barrel aged Oberon.

Any HF members going to this event??


----------



## Augie (Oct 2, 2013)

lammi66 said:


> Jags, agreed! From a life long Kalamazoo, MI resident! I love Founders in Grand Rapids too!! We have several new MB's opening up soon or already open, including Arcadia Ale's, which is in walking distance from Bell's, Boatyard Brew Works, and Lattitude 42. On Sunday at noon Bell's is having a "Roll out the Barrel" event, which is about a dozen beers that have been bourbon barrel aged. My current personal favorite is Uberon,, which is a bourbon barrel aged Oberon. Any HF members going to this event??




I am busy all weekend, but I usually hit eccentric days at Bells. YOu must attend if you can.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 2, 2013)

Jags said:


> I have had several of the beers listed in the report and of those, they were all fantastic.  But Cherry this, and barley wine that and virtually unobtainable beers don't really count in my book.  I respect them for what they are, but it is not something I can tell a buddy to go out and grab.
> (and Bells and Founders are great brewerys).


Which of the beers on that list are unobtainable.  The only one I saw on that list I can't get locally is Westvleteren 12.


----------



## Jags (Oct 3, 2013)

"Westvleteren, and is only sold in small quantities from the doors of the monastery itself." And they have two on the list.
And I have yet to even see the Bourbon county from Goose Island and I live 90 miles from the brewery.
Speedway stout is another I have never seen (and I look for new stuff frequently).
And just try to get a bottle of this: *#16 Hürlimann's Samichlaus*
Etc.
Just pointing out that many on the list are difficult at best to get my hands on.  And getting ONE bottle is just enough to tick me off.

It could be a demographic thing I suppose.  Not all brewery's are available to the entire country.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 3, 2013)

Ahh... so many beers... only one liver.  

I wonder if we had to make our own top-10 list?  Mine would be so clearly biased toward the Trappist ales:

- Delirium Tremens
- Westmalle Trippel
- Allagash Curieux
- Maredsous Tripel
- Omegang Three Philosophers
- La Trappe Quadrupel
- Brooklyn Monster Ale
- Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball
- The Grimergen Dubbel
- St. Bernardus Abt 12


----------



## Jags (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't see anything in your list that I wouldn't drink.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 3, 2013)

hah!  The only style of beer I don't enjoy is IPA's.  In the days before refrigeration, mariners were forced to ruin their beer by hopping it up, the acidic hops protecting the beer from bacterial growth.  It was, "well, it tastes like chit, but at least it won't give us dysentery."  I will never understand how we got from that, to folks deciding that crap tastes good, but I suspect the evolution was the same for haggis or lutefisk.


----------



## mellow (Oct 3, 2013)

Funny you say that,  tried drinking a Samuel Adams Lattitude 48 IPA last night,  took everything I had to finish it as I don't waste beer.   Good thing it is a sample pack and I only have 2 more to go.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 3, 2013)

Joful said:


> hah!  The only style of beer I don't enjoy is IPA's.  In the days before refrigeration, mariners were forced to ruin their beer by hopping it up, the acidic hops protecting the beer from bacterial growth.  It was, "well, it tastes like chit, but at least it won't give us dysentery."  I will never understand how we got from that, to folks deciding that crap tastes good, but I suspect the evolution was the same for haggis or lutefisk.



Glad to know Im not the only one who hates IPA.   Harpoon is very popular around here and most of their brews are just too hoppy for my palate ('cept UFO.  mmmm)


Joful I think you would be a good drinking buddy if you where closer.  We have quite similar taste!


----------



## Ashful (Oct 3, 2013)

Definitely, Jeremy!  We should start a beer club!


----------



## Jags (Oct 3, 2013)

Joful said:


> hah!  The only style of beer I don't enjoy is IPA's.  In the days before refrigeration, mariners were forced to ruin their beer by hopping it up, the acidic hops protecting the beer from bacterial growth.  It was, "well, it tastes like chit, but at least it won't give us dysentery."  I will never understand how we got from that, to folks deciding that crap tastes good, but I suspect the evolution was the same for haggis or lutefisk.



_Now where is that "love" x 10 button at...._

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Augie (Oct 3, 2013)

Joful said:


> hah! The only style of beer I don't enjoy is IPA's. In the days before refrigeration, mariners were forced to ruin their beer by hopping it up, the acidic hops protecting the beer from bacterial growth. It was, "well, it tastes like chit, but at least it won't give us dysentery." I will never understand how we got from that, to folks deciding that crap tastes good, but I suspect the evolution was the same for haggis or lutefisk.



It is all choice, you may not like hopped up beers, my brother doesn't, he likes lighter beers with fruit. I don't say his choice in beer tastes like 'chit. He just likes something different, wood selection, one brand of stove vs another, each has its place. 

I <3 all beer, after a hard run I dont feel like an IPA, any light beer will do, but after a great dinner, in the fall, relaxing on the deck near the fire pit, bet your ass there is an IPA in my hand.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 3, 2013)

I dont like fruity beer or bud light either. There are a lot of strong, dark and flavorful beers that are not hop heavy.

No offense to hop heads.  just not my thing.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 3, 2013)

Joful said:


> but I suspect the evolution was the same for haggis or lutefisk.



Or how about truly nasty stuff like Surstromming   Saw that on one of those 'how its made' shows... wanted to barf.


----------



## Augie (Oct 3, 2013)

jharkin said:


> No offense to hop heads. just not my thing.





joful said:


> "well, it tastes like chit, but at least it won't give us dysentery."



How is ushing the phrase "tastes like chit" anything but offensive to someone who likes hoppy beers. I know you are talking in the third person for someone else, but you made it up!lol You could have said "we dont like the taste" or "not the best tasting"..LOL instead you told everyone that likes IPA's they enjoy the tast of Chit.... I am still wondering how you know what chit tastes like...





Now Im just giving you a little chit


----------



## jharkin (Oct 3, 2013)

Augie, the 'taste like chit" comment wasnt me, that was Joful.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 3, 2013)

Yep... and I stand by it!  

It's okay, Augie... there are plenty of IPA's out there for you to enjoy.  Breweries are businesses, and they'll make beer for folks with bad taste, too... if they can sell it!

[... and please don't take any of this too seriously.  I don't, when people tell me the Eagles suck.]


----------



## Jags (Oct 3, 2013)

I think this one has ran its course.  To each their own. (even you natty light drinkers).

EDIT : Re-opened upon request.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 4, 2013)

i just trying to get what you guy's taste of beer is. i love trying new beer. new for me that is. you guy's say you don't like hoppy beer yet i tried Three Philosophers Quadrupel. had all i could do to finish the i think 22 oz bottle. way way way to much hops in that batch. but the one thing i did notice besides the hops is if drank to quickly it would sit ya right back down. strong stuff alc wise.


----------



## Freeheat (Oct 4, 2013)

Had Goose Island 312 was pretty good, and Mad Hatter white/ belgin style great beer. Have one that I will wait for a night Im not doing anything Its caled Dark Helmet its a extra stout 8%


----------



## Ashful (Oct 4, 2013)

Interesting comment, fbelec.  Philosophers is a fairly low hop beer, usually described as sweet and/or fruity.  It's rated 92 on Beer Advocate, which is a pretty solid rating for a Quadrupel ale.  Like any proper quad, it has some kick... not for consumption before operating a chainsaw!

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/42/3457

A local bar does big events for Goose Island brewery, but I've only tried a few of their brews.  All quality stuff... They definitely know their brewing!  

Unfortunately, I've never had anything I liked from Mad Hatter.  I had to throw away most of a case of their Hextober brew, when I couldn't give the stuff away.


----------



## Jags (Oct 4, 2013)

Mad Hatter seems to like extremes.  Not really one of my goto brewerys.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 4, 2013)

I like hoppy beers, but I am incredibly sensitive to others opinions and insults. And I hate ice cream and boobies.


----------



## Jags (Oct 4, 2013)

You can't hate ice cream and boobies.  Its un-'merican.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2013)

Joful said:


> Snipeth ...
> 
> I will never understand how we got from that, to folks deciding that crap tastes good, but I suspect the evolution was the same for haggis or lutefisk.



How dare you put lutefisk in the same sentence as haggis .


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 4, 2013)

I had haggis once. It was 4:30 am, on a street corner in Edinburgh, and the Irishman I was with asked the cab driver if he had a daughter. Thought I'd end up one of those bog people.

Oh- the haggis was great. Fried with brown sauce


----------



## mellow (Oct 4, 2013)

What do you guys think of beer festivals?  Everyone I have been to I wind up with piercing pains in my stomach afterwards from trying so many different beers,  and no I am not drunk.

I try to go from light beer to dark at the end and vise versa but still the same result.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2013)

mellow said:


> What do you guys think of beer festivals?  Everyone I have been to I wind up with piercing pains in my stomach afterwards from trying so many different beers,  and no I am not drunk.
> 
> I try to go from light beer to dark at the end and vise versa but still the same result.



I don't frequent beer festivals, but most brews have gluten in them and some of the symptoms of gluten intolerance are abdominal pains, heartburn, and lots of other nasties dealing with the intestinal tract.

Some folks have problems with naturally carbonated beverages due to the yeast not haven been killed off or removed by filtering.

Then there are possible allergens considering the grain and adjuncts used in brewing.

It also helps if you remember to eat something since you are imbibing a stomach irritant.

Take your pick or mix and match.


----------



## mellow (Oct 4, 2013)

I am eating before going, but maybe that is part of the issue, what is the best thing to eat before going to an event like this?


----------



## Augie (Oct 4, 2013)

Fried Chicken IMHO


----------



## Ashful (Oct 4, 2013)

Sausage parm.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2013)

Well since I don't go to the festivals I can only tell you what I have *with my brews *when I go out for a brew or so ( the primary menu http://www.braysbrewpub.com/beer.html ) never had any tummy issues, a good ole sausage platter, you know, sauerkraut, fried potatoes, a roll, three different sausage links, and three different dipping sauces (two mustards and a horseradish sauce).   Just a bit of starch in that platter.  I must warn you that I've been known to need a nap after such an outing.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 4, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well since I don't go to the festivals I can only tell you what I have *with my brews *when I go out for a brew or so ( the primary menu http://www.braysbrewpub.com/beer.html ) never had any tummy issues, a good ole sausage platter, you know, sauerkraut, fried potatoes, a roll, three different sausage links, and three different dipping sauces (two mustards and a horseradish sauce).   Just a bit of starch in that platter.  I must warn you that I've been known to need a nap after such an outing.


You should be waning about the air in your car reaching the lower explosive limit


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 4, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> You should be waning about the air in your car reaching the lower explosive limit



That is what some others have mentioned however the stuff doesn't affect me like it does others.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 4, 2013)

Just had most of a 25 oz. bottle of Pauwel Kwak over lunch.  Mmmmm... tastey.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 4, 2013)

Before I had kids I went to a few. Harpoon Oktoberfest a couple times, and once went to a brewfest at Allagash when a friend worked there.

The festivals themselves never got me, rather it the after party that does you in.

The big one I always wanted to get to around here but never made it is the annual Boston beer summit.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 4, 2013)

There is one at Killington this weekend. Friends go every year and rave about it. I'd like to go to the New England Real Ale Expo? Exhibit? I like "real ales"


----------



## jharkin (Oct 7, 2013)

I was rationing my remaining stash thinking no more Oktober this year, then the Mrs shows up with this one new to me. Paulaner wiesn.

A bit more ABV, but I think I like the Marzen better.


----------



## Augie (Oct 7, 2013)

I just finished Malting my first batch of Pale, 5lbs, I have 9oz that I am making Crystal 90L with as we speak. When done I will be making my first batch of Malted by myself Scotch Ale. We shall see how it goes, should have about 3 gallons.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 8, 2013)

am i thinking of a different style????????? doesn't a scotch ale use chocolate malt?


----------



## Augie (Oct 8, 2013)

fbelec said:


> am i thinking of a different style????????? doesn't a scotch ale use chocolate malt?



Traditional Scotch ale is darker and uses a chocolate to achieve that, I am doing a Scotch red ale so it doesn't need to be as dark of a malt. .


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 8, 2013)

Augie said:


> I just finished Malting my first batch of Pale, 5lbs, I have 9oz that I am making Crystal 90L with as we speak. When done I will be making my first batch of Malted by myself Scotch Ale. We shall see how it goes, should have about 3 gallons.


Malting it yourself is hard core. Good for you! I know folks that tried growing small scale, but it was a PITA to harvest


----------



## Augie (Oct 16, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Malting it yourself is hard core. Good for you! I know folks that tried growing small scale, but it was a PITA to harvest


Malting did take some effort, but now I have a batch going through ferment, maybe ready in 1-2 weeks.
Only 4 Gallons for the first batch, should come out about 5.5 percent ABV


----------



## DevilsBrew (Nov 1, 2013)

Screw the bottles and pass me the funnel!  I walked in to a hornet's nest of anger at work today.  TGIF, T-G-I-F.


----------



## 1750 (Nov 2, 2013)

This is my latest beerfatuation.  It's a really nice IPA with great body and notes.  They say it's "justly hopped" whatever that means.  

 I think this brewery has a pretty limited distribution - mostly just Michigan and a bit of IL/IN - but any of you in the area might give it a try.

http://www.greenbushbrewing.com/beers/dunegras.htm


----------



## RSNovi (Nov 3, 2013)

Greenbush is one of the fastest growing breweries in Michigan.  I have tried their black IPA called Anger and it is really good.  I am going to a tap takeover of theirs on Thursday at Jets Pizza in Chelsea.


----------



## 1750 (Nov 3, 2013)

I saw Anger and will try it.   I'm so taken with Dune Gras right now that it will be a little while before I do.  

I've never heard of a tap takeover, but it sounds like good fun.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 3, 2013)

1750 said:


> I've never heard of a tap takeover, but it sounds like good fun.


They're real common around here.  Most bars with a larger array of specialty brews will host a different brewery each weekend.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 4, 2013)

Here are some taps have you got a brewery in mind with a selection large enough to take them over?

http://www.greatlostbear.com/beerlist.html


----------



## Augie (Nov 4, 2013)

Joful said:


> They're real common around here. Most bars with a larger array of specialty brews will host a different brewery each weekend.



There are actually many 'tap takeovers' in SE Michigan, just got to look around...


----------



## 1750 (Nov 4, 2013)

I live in western MI (Grand Rapids), and we've got a nicely developed beer culture.  I just haven't heard the term before.


----------



## RSNovi (Nov 4, 2013)

1750 said:


> I live in western MI (Grand Rapids), and we've got a nicely developed beer culture.  I just haven't heard the term before.



That's because you have all the breweries in your backyard.  Yes I am jealous.  We have to have breweries come visit us to enjoy them locally.  Although I am reasonably close to Dark Horse which is my favorite.


----------



## 1750 (Nov 4, 2013)

I had Crooked Tree on tap for the first time a few months ago and was really impressed.   

This place really is a brew wonderland -- the whole state, truly.   I keep waiting for the local market to hit some saturation point and start to contract, but so far it seems not to happen.   We moved here about 8 years ago, and Founders has already expanded three times -- but those guys are nearly printing money.


----------



## begreen (Nov 4, 2013)

I just found out that WA state is #2 in quantity of micro breweries in the country. So it's not just me, there are an overwhelming amount of good choices here.


----------



## Augie (Nov 5, 2013)

1750 said:


> I live in western MI (Grand Rapids), and we've got a nicely developed beer culture. I just haven't heard the term before.



http://bellsbeer.com/events-2/?select=1&pkeyEventID=3520
Venue Name:The Deltaplex Arena
Address:2500 Turner Ave. NW
City:Grand Rapids
State:Michigan
Zip Code:49544



> Beer + Wings + Burgers: All proceeds benefit Children’s Leukemia Foundation of Michigan, an independent nonprofit foundation whose mission is to provide and promote compassionate, personalized support. General admission ticket includes ten beer tokens, four tickets for burgers and wings, a souvenir BRU Fest 2013 mug, and tons of free giveaways, along with live entertainment. The beer list: Amber, Kalamazoo Stout, Lager Beer, Midwestern Pale Ale, Oarsman, Third Coast Beer, Two Hearted, Porter, Black Note, Cherry Stout, Christmas Ale, Special Double Cream Stout, Expedition Stout, Java Stout, Sparkling Ale, Third Coast Old Ale, Wheat Love, Winter White, Harry Magill's Spiced Stout, Hopsoulution DIPA, Quinannan Falls Special Lager, Raspberry Ale, Smoked Lager, Uberon, Wedding Ale, Le Batteur, Le Contrebassiste and Le Pianiste.


----------



## 1750 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks.  Yes, we are rich in good beer opportunities, indeed!


----------

